

Ask HN: Interested in porting a game to Android and splitting revenue/IP 50/50? - buu700

A few years ago, I wrote a fairly interesting adventure-RPG which received a lot of positive feedback from people I demoed it to and talked about it with, but over time I pretty much forgot about it without ever releasing it. Since then, I've looked back at what I had, and realised that the format would be really well-suited to Android/iOS (more so the former since the code is already in Java).<p>The code is 95% done (there were a few levels which weren't fully implemented, IIRC), but the game itself is pretty small-scale compared to something like Pokémon, and everything aside from the code is more or less complete.<p>So, here's what I'll contribute to the project:<p>* I'll help with the coding and related work, of course, though it will be more of a side thing for me<p>* I have a private Git server we can use<p>* The original Java Swing code, including a custom game engine, characters, levels, maps, etc.<p>* Extremely extensive documentation (this may very well be more useful than the original code for some parts of the game, actually); includes all level specifications, event flow, all dialogue, etc.<p>* Related video, images, and audio<p>If anyone cares to see it, this is the intro video I have embedded in the start of the game: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i4i9sz44-k (depending on how professionally the redux wants to take itself, I may be willing to put in some money after the MVP release to remake this and/or properly licence "borrowed" IP).<p>Regarding funding, if someone does decide to take on this project, we can set up a Kickstarter page, but if that doesn't pan out I suppose we'll have to bootstrap it and keep the first release alpha-quality. Regarding revenue, the obvious options that come to mind are advertising, flat cost, and/or possible in-game purchases.<p>---<p>So, is anyone interested in working on this? Whether you're a professional development team or just a student looking for a summer project, let me know if you'd like more information!
======
kirinan
Check my profile for contact information! Id be interested as a side project.
I'm a full time java developer with android experience (apps for my corporate
job in app store, with a few apps Ive developed on my own not posted), as well
as an iOS developer, if we wanted to port it to the Apple app store.

~~~
buu700
Awesome. I didn't see any contact information in your profile, but you can
email me at hacker@linux.com.

I'll reply with a playable demo of the game and some more information about
the plot, then you can let me know if you're definitely interested. If you
are, we can get some kind of legal agreement set up and then I'll send you all
the materials right away.

